# Look what UAC had for me



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It finally came in this afternoon. 









Man she is a beauty. :mrgreen:

once I get it all rigged out with my custom strings a limb driver rest and a side kick I will have to post a couple more pics.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Did they send you the right one? That looks like a Hoyt to me.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Too funny!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Did they send you the right one? That looks like a Hoyt to me.


Then it is the right bow!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Did they send you the right one? That looks like a Hoyt to me.


Well you did notice it doesn't have a 2X4 as a grip so it must be the right one. -_O-

It is killing me having sit here in my office with me all naked. This baby needs some arrows to fling.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I love that center pivot, is it a captain?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, you got me, what is it?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:
 

> Ok, you got me, what is it?


Looks like a AM35 to me.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3jbxt4dw]Ok, you got me, what is it?


Looks like a AM35 to me.[/quote:3jbxt4dw]

You are the Elite version of Tex... If somebody is not shooting the certain type of bow you are shooting, it is the wrong bow... Get over yourself...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="north slope":1lm8vkg5][quote="TEX-O-BOB":1lm8vkg5]Ok, you got me, what is it?


Looks like a AM35 to me.[/quote:1lm8vkg5]

You are the Elite version of Tex... If somebody is not shooting the certain type of bow you are shooting, it is the wrong bow... Get over yourself...[/quote:1lm8vkg5]'Idiot that can not read'. I said it looks like a AM35.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Geeze, all I did was ask a question...

It looks like a Hoyt, but everyone is acting like it's a Mathews. No, wait, Mathews copied Hoyts Cam & 1/2 design right. Or was it Hoyt that copied Mathews design... Oh wait , I know, Hoyt and Mathews both copied Bowtech and Bowtech copied PSE. Or did PSE copy Bowtech and then Hoyt and Mathews copied PSE... :? :roll: 

But, while I am being accused of snobbery I might as well act that way. -O|o- 

The bottom line for me is that they are all heavy, expensive, over-rated, complicated, boat anchors. And before all you guys get your panties in a bunch, Ya, I know the $890.00 "bow" it's self is not heavy, but by the time a guy spends the extra $500 plus to hang all the necessary "accessories" on the bow so it will shoot, you now have a 9 1/2 pound, $1500, custom cammo, boat anchor. :? 

Where have all the beautiful bows gone...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="north slope":19pq16p1][quote="TEX-O-BOB":19pq16p1]Ok, you got me, what is it?


Looks like a AM35 to me.[/quote:19pq16p1]

You are the Elite version of Tex... If somebody is not shooting the certain type of bow you are shooting, it is the wrong bow... Get over yourself...[/quote:19pq16p1]
:rotfl: *(u)* That is some funny stuff there!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Geeze, all I did was ask a question...
> 
> It looks like a Hoyt, but everyone is acting like it's a Mathews. No, wait, Mathews copied Hoyts Cam & 1/2 design right. Or was it Hoyt that copied Mathews design... Oh wait , I know, Hoyt and Mathews both copied Bowtech and Bowtech copied PSE. Or did PSE copy Bowtech and then Hoyt and Mathews copied PSE... :? :roll:
> 
> ...


Sorry Darin, not everybody wants to grow up to be just like you...short, hairy, stinky, old, wrinkly....did I miss anything? oh ya, slooooowwwww! :mrgreen:

disclaimer: I wouldn't have anybody else mount a world class show goose for me though! :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Great looking Bow, is it the 32 or 35?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Great looking Bow, is it the 32 or 35?


It is the AlphaMax 35 in blackout camo.

And tex I know for a fact some of them strung branches can get pricey in a hurry.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

North Slope,

Did you, or did you not criticize a bow that wasn't an elite??? I rest my case... Did you get your custom hat yet? You know, the one that is better than any other hat because it is yours????


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> North Slope,
> 
> Did you, or did you not criticize a bow that wasn't an elite??? I rest my case... Did you get your custom hat yet? You know, the one that is better than any other hat because it is yours????


Forgive me for sharing a beautiful thing. You know like when you find a good place to eat or a really good mechanic or a great deal on something online. When I find something truly great I want to share it with my friends. It is called love and your are a hater. I almost forgot Elite bows win money $197.00 to be exact. Share the love IWAB.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> disclaimer: I wouldn't have anybody else mount a world class show goose for me though!


Nice save meathead... :roll:



> And tex I know for a fact some of them strung branches can get pricey in a hurry.


True that!  And they are worth every penny! Plus, I'll still be shooting it and still loving it in 30 years. You can't say that about a compound. AND, once you pay the price for the bow, you're done. No need to hang $500 worth of crap on it so it will shoot. Just a rug and a skid-plate. :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

mini hijack uninteneded but....



bwhntr said:


> disclaimer: I wouldn't have anybody else mount a world class show goose for me though! :mrgreen:


ah ha....so youre the owner of "glaze"....that is a SWEEEEET PIECE!!! 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


>


Alpine, maybe you could get that new bow out and shoot holes all around the orange dot while trying to hit it and then once you hit it, take a picture of it and add it to your post!.............You could even tell us that you won some some money with that shot. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

22, I know you are getting old, the eyes are going the hearing is gone and your bladder well we won't go there. That orange dot that you are looking at (put your bi-focals on) is what we call shooting the spot, o.k. At archery leagues we will stick the "dot" on a target and shoot at it, there are about fifty thousand holes in the target cause the kids from the high school shoot there every day. I was going to give you my 197 dollars for a pile of Epek heads but I guess the money is just my imagination. :roll: I will have to spend my imaginary money somewhere else.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I was going to give you my 197 dollars for a pile of Epek heads but I guess the money is just my imagination.


Wait a minute, I thought you said we were taking that money to the bird farm next week and spending it on some smelling fare for the puppies.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> 22, I know you are getting old, the eyes are going the hearing is gone *and your bladder well we won't go there*.


Thanx for saving me the public humiliation! I don't like to get up 3 times a night but when your out of depends................ya do what ya hafta' :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I was going to give you my 197 dollars for a pile of Epek heads but I guess the money is just my imagination.
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, I thought you said we were taking that money to the bird farm next week and spending it on some smelling fare for the puppies.


Stay out of this, I am working here. We will talk about this later.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> mini hijack uninteneded but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Sweet it is, there are a few of you on here that are truely talented when it comes to the art of taxidermy. I am quite fortunate Darin created a show piece for me. He should have posted a pic of it...you know I am worthless when it comes to posting pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You know NS...you are falling right into the evil plan of Tex...He wants us speed shooters to fight and fall apart...You know somewhere in the background he is playing you two like puppets on a string!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> You know NS...you are falling right into the evil plan of Tex...He wants us speed shooters to fight and fall apart...You know somewhere in the background he is playing you two like puppets on a string!


 :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Yes! Sweet it is, there are a few of you on here that are truely talented when it comes to the art of taxidermy. I am quite fortunate Darin created a show piece for me. He should have posted a pic of it...you know I am worthless when it comes to posting pics. :mrgreen:


no DOUBT! that thing is BALANCED-SMOOTH/CLEAN and SMOKIN' nice!

hey....but easy on the comp's..._i HAVE TO put up with him all day tomorrow_...besides the caseings of the shop doors wont handle the constant prying to fit his head through the door. :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> You know NS...you are falling right into the evil plan of Tex...He wants us speed shooters to fight and fall apart...You know somewhere in the background he is playing you two like puppets on a string!







seemed appropriate. :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> You know NS...you are falling right into the evil plan of Tex...He wants us speed shooters to fight and fall apart...You know somewhere in the background he is playing you two like puppets on a string!


...paddle faster!!!!!


----------

